# Possible u joint problem



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 95 ford f250 and i noticed a constant vibration or bass like sound coming from tranny on back. It happens when i am going 55 or so on up. If I let off the gas, about a half second later, the vibration goes away. Step on the gas, the vibration returns. Tried to see if there was play in the ujoints, but did not notice any. Any ideas if I am looking in the right direction? If they are the ujoints, what type should I get to replace them with?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds like its a drive shaft u joint. Pull it out(make sure you block the wheels) and take it to your local fleet pride- Its really the easiest thing to do.

http://www.fleetpride.com/fp_p/branch.html


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Tires out of balance?
Maybe you threw a wheel weight off a rim.
Grab the driveshaft with a big pair of pliers and try to rotate it.
You will see if a ujoint is loose.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Had the same problem, two new u joints and a rebuilt drive shaft spline runs smooth as glass.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They can be toast and you can't move the shaft.
Most of the times it's a U - joint. I would be willing to bet one is dry of grease if not both. Does it squeak in reverse? It does not take much binding to cause the problem you describe. I would buy the best joints they have that are grease-able.Try to take the an old one with you to get the new.( For some reason they can have it wrong in the computer systems. )They only need a couple of light pump of the grease gun when you do lube the truck. Sometimes a balance weight can be lost off the shaft too. If you still have the problem after new U-joints, thing about having the shaft checked. We have a medium to heavy truck parts dealer around here that does it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Most of the times it's a U - joint. I would be willing to bet one is dry of grease if not both. Does it squeak in reverse? It does not take much binding to cause the problem you describe. I would buy the best joints they have that are grease-able.They only need a couple of light pump of the grease gun when you do lube the truck. Try to stay away from cheap ones. Sometimes a balance weight can be lost off the shaft too. If you still have the problem after new U-joints, thing about having the shaft checked. We have a medium to heavy truck parts dealer around here that does it. 

Does it have the aluminum drive shaft? The ambulance company I work for just replaces the whole thing. They found that the replacement U-joints in the E-350 vans have too much slop in the steel parts. The cups slide right through.They even brought it to the Ford rep's attention, they have the same # for the u-joints.


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

I had soaked all the snap rings and bolts for a few days. Bolts came off no problem. Took front snap rings off and it took all of 5 minutes. The rear ones just disintegrated and after about 30 minutes, i let them be. Right now, I am soaking them in a bucket of atf/acetone and I think I'll need to get a pick up a cold chisel to kind of pry the old metal out. Any ideas on the best way to get them out?

By the way, the rear ones had a ton of play, but the front ones looked ok, but i figured for an extra $20, why not replace them now too.

Then again, i may just drop it off and have a driveshaft shop redo the shaft.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you have a big enough vise you can press a small socket the diameter of the cup from the outside with a bigger socket that receives the cup on the other side of the yoke. Be careful you don't deform the yokes. If no helper' suspend the other end of the shaft with a rope so you don't have to deal with it moving.Try not to drive them out with a hammer and sockets Make sure you get all the snap ring out. Soaking it may have done the trick.


----------



## split2ndnova (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the same issue. It is a humming from the rear end and it was over 55mph, last week. I had just rep;laced my u bolts so I re-tightened them and that seemed to help for a day or so. Now when the truck is cold, the vibration seems to be at lower speeds even until the truck warms up a bit. So I am confused as hell on this. I am not so sure its the tires because it is localized to the rear end. It is time to do something but there are no play in the u joints so that is where I am at. Please tell me whats next for inspection. Thanx. I know the bolts are tuff to get off the drive shaft. I can also check the diff fluid but that should be OK as there were never any leaks.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

just because the ujoints are tight doesnt meen there arent bad...when they bind it also causes these symptoms...take the driveshaft off and see how stiff the elbow is where the joints are at...binding= lack of grease


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Your not going to find play in the shaft unless the joints are way worn out. Pull it and you will find one of the cups if not most are just rust dust inside. If they have any age/miles at all on them they may be worn out.


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

*new paperweight*

It was a lil stuck in there! I may have used excessive force, but it came out. Dry as a bone inside.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Another pile of rust dust on the garage floor? It was dry as a pop corn fart I bet.

I changed all the U - joints on my F-250 one summer. Out of 7 - 5 had at least 1 dry cup. The 3 on the front axle were burnt toast.That must of been the clunks I heard on direction changes? I wonder if CV joints fair any better on life?


----------

